# Seeking Expats in Viana Do Castelo



## ahaserendipity

Hello!
We would like to connect with people who have settled in VdC - we are in town through Saturday morning and are considering moving here.... If you are available to meet us on Friday for coffee, please will you /SNIP/ We would like to learn a little bit more about the area from people that live here.
Thank you!


----------



## rubytwo

ahaserendipity said:


> Hello!
> We would like to connect with people who have settled in VdC - we are in town through Saturday morning and are considering moving here.... If you are available to meet us on Friday for coffee, please will you /SNIP/We would like to learn a little bit more about the area from people that live here.
> Thank you!


We live half an hour east of Viana in Sant Cruz Do Lima. Unfortunately we can't meet up with you as we are away at the moment. However if we can help you with anything feel free to PM me. We're new to Portugal so still learning (A LOT!) but happy to help if we can.


----------



## ahaserendipity

*Thanks!*

Hi RubyTwo!
Thank you for the offer! Yes, we have a number of questions - I am a new member of the forum so cannot PM you until I've posted 5 responses. We just returned from VdC and Portugal and really fell in love with the area. Were you able to find Portuguese language classes in the area?


----------



## rubytwo

ahaserendipity said:


> Were you able to find Portuguese language classes in the area?


/SNIP/

I haven't actually looked for classes at this stage. I'm currently using Rosetta Stone and Duolingo (both Brazillian Portuguese) and Michael Thomas (European Portuguese) courses and plan to look for more personalised options when I'm more advanced.

You should try the Camara in Viana. They may be able to assist. I had heard that the government was offering a course at a very reasonable price although I haven't looked further into this yet. Again the Camara should know. Up in the North the second language seems to usually be French. However, Viana being a major centre, you should be able to find someone at the Camara who speaks English.


----------



## mickeydias2425

*American Family*

hi there, 

not sure how active this page is- but my family and i (husband and 2 young children) are moving to Portugal in April 2018. We will be 10 minutes outside of VdC and will be looking to link up with fellow ex-pats! If there is a community website that may be easier more active than this site, as i stumbled upone it- feel free to message me ! mikolkelly at gmail. 

thanks!
-mickey


----------



## nandnjudge2

" Up in the North the second language seems to usually be French. "
Hi there, I beg to differ on the question of the second most popular language , in my opinion it is Spanish this is certainly the case north of VDC. The only time I hear French spoken is in August when all the bi-lingual Portuguese/French expats return to their summer homes.

Depending how far north of VDC, if you end up within easily travelling distance to Valenca there is a free Portuguese language course commencing every October, my wife and son in law both from the Philippines attended the course and on conclusion each received a certificate to this effect. 20 others also received a similar certificate. This certificate is most valuable if you are either seeking employment or are planning to exchange your UK passport for a Portuguese one. I know of a few Expats up here that are giving this matter very serious consideration in the light of Britexit. 

I have been here for 11 years and I must confess for various reasons including my age, I do not speak very much Portuguese, I find the Portuguese will understand you when it comes to taking your money. Where ever I go there seems to be a computer, tablet or mobile phone access to "Google Translate"


----------



## rubytwo

nandnjudge2 said:


> Depending how far north of VDC, if you end up within easily travelling distance to Valenca there is a free Portuguese language course commencing every October,


We are near Ponte De Lima. Do you have any more details of this course in Valenca?
Cheers.


----------



## nandnjudge2

rubytwo said:


> We are near Ponte De Lima. Do you have any more details of this course in Valenca?
> Cheers.


Hello rubytwo

The moderator of this site is not to keen in giving out phone numbers, email addresses so I suggest you send me a private message with your contact information and we can move from there 

As you live in Ponte de Lima you virtually pass our place on route to Valenca, perhaps you would like to pop for a snack?


----------



## Jonegy

shi Jen - The Monserrate Secondary School on Avenida Atlantica had a portuguese course running 2 yrs ago - think it's still going. School is on right hand side going down to Praia Norte and you can get onto their site off google maps.
good luck


----------



## Tellus

nandnjudge2 said:


> " Up in the North the second language seems to usually be French. "
> Hi there, I beg to differ on the question of the second most popular language , in my opinion it is Spanish this is certainly the case north of VDC. The only time I hear French spoken is in August when all the bi-lingual Portuguese/French expats return to their summer homes."


I 'm in doubt that Portos, in particular older people, voluntary speak spanish.
Long time Portugal was dominated by Spain in mediavel times, back to the Romans..
But few years ago had a contact to an older citizen in Faro who said that French was first foreign language at schools. 
He spoke perfect French, but not English.


----------



## Gianlucadeste

*Jen re: VdC*



ahaserendipity said:


> Hello!
> We would like to connect with people who have settled in VdC - we are in town through Saturday morning and are considering moving here.... If you are available to meet us on Friday for coffee, please will you email me at Jenruocco at gmail ? Or otherwise open to answering some questions by email? We would like to learn a little bit more about the area from people that live here.
> Thank you!
> Jen


Was wondering if you made your decision about V d Castelo. We're so there--mentally--already. Found a perfect place! We got fingerprinted & FBI'd just waiting on residency app. I hate Westchester! Need to get rid of the car and walk again. The pounds are melting off thinking about it. 
I do have one question though: 1755 post earthquake tsunami; no one reports any damage from midPortugal going north, or to France--just Ireland and Devon coasts. 
Almost chose Aveiro but fell in love with smaller town VdC. I mean, Portugal has Tsunami warning system now, and there's the top of the mountain with cathedral/hotel right there with funicular. Just pray this apartment doesn't disappear. 
Portuguese and Italian are more similar but for spelling. 
Try the Duolingo app. You can always use a translator app? Ciao, Gianluca


----------



## DouglasLW

*Weather in Northern Portugal*

I would like some clarification from posts that say Northern Portugal is too cold & rains too much.
I will be retiring in 18 months & Portugal is at the top of my list of places to live afterward. Is it cold like central Europe or more like Northern Italy? Is it rainy like Belgium or England? I lived in Northern Italy, Vicenza, from 2000-2004 & it could be quite cold during the winter but nothing that I couldn't live with. My wife is from Belgium & it always rains the whole time we visit there or at least seems like it. I lived in Tokyo from 1989-1994 & during the summer you could almost guarantee there would be a rain storm almost everyday in the late afternoon or early evening for a short time. That I could also live with. Considering Northern & Central Portugal & don't mind having 4 seasons in fact even prefer it. We're not that interested in being on the seaside because I don't like living in a touristy place even if it's only for the summer. Lived both on the coast & 100 miles away & prefer 100 miles away which is close enough to pay it a visit.


----------

